#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  AutoCAD Lisp

## SMBD

---

----------


## Γιώργος

> www.cadtutor.net


Να προσθέσω εδώ μερικά χρήσιμα posts απο ένα μέλος του παραπάνω site:


```
http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35234
http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37420
http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37859
http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36273
http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37646
http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=33919
```

----------


## Xάρης

Οδηγός Χρήσης LispΓενικό tutorial για AutoCADΔωρεάν προγραμματάκια σε LispΚι άλλα δωρεάν Lisp

----------

